# No gun for you!



## Marica (May 5, 2019)

Folks-- you have to read this. Woman tries to buy a gun at WalMart. https://www.businessinsider.com/wal...2019-8#i-left-the-store-empty-handed-again-12

My commentary here: https://www.bigfoodetc.com/2019/08/22/no-gun-for-you/

Enjoy!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I have never purchased a firearm at a Walmart. Not likely I ever would. A local fleet farm store I have used often plays 100% by the rules. But if you are not prohibited and have what you need you can in most cases be in and out in 20-30 minutes if you already know what you want. On a good day 15 minutes. Fill out paper work it gets checked by a second employee. Instant back round check. Required safety warning paper work is given. Paper work inspected once again and walked up front to pay. Then reason for the extra paper work checks is they have been fined huge amounts of money for minor things like a i not being dotted. State listed a FLA instead of FL . date not in the order feds require and the format mat is different on some of the paper work. Newer computer form makes it hard to mess up.
People must always be aware that each state has it's own rules on top of the feds


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Carl would have sold her one on the spot for fifty bucks out of the trunk of his Buick down on 3rd Avenue.


----------



## Demitri.14 (Nov 21, 2018)

Not only will I NEVER buy a gun from Wal-mart, I refuse to shop there unless I have no other alternative. Wal-mart dictates what products the consumer should buy and forces smaller family business out of business. They are EVIL and corrupt and know one would ever save enough money by shopping at wal-mart to make a difference. F'em all !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I would rather pay a 25% premium and buy it off of an LGS. I just wish I could convince others to do the same.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Have found some deals on ammo but guns are over priced. Plus they usually just have the basics or entry level guns. I'm way past that.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Exactly - support your local gunshop.
Walmart doesn't support the local Little League, or Boy Scout Troop.

For the last almost 20 years I have bought my guns at my local Ace Hardware. Including, but not limited to, Mosin Nagants, an AK, a number of handguns, and modern rifles & shotguns.
My money stays right in our local community.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I have never bought a firearm from Wally World but I do buy ammunition on occasion. Most of my purchases have been from the Mom and Pops here in Houston and small towns I visit. A few from Academy down the street from me, but mostly the Mom and Pops. When I go on a road trip my wife always asks how many gun shops I am stopping at and how expensive is the gun I am looking for. Being the man of the house, I say, “not your concern woman, get back to the house cleaning and have dinner ready when I return” :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Only bookstick I've bought from WallyWorld is the Hatfield 12ga I turned into a backpackable-folder.


----------

